# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Լեոնիդ Բարանով

## սովորական

Ուզում եմ խոսել մի նկարչի մասին,որին վերջերս եմ բացահայտել՝Լեոնիդ Բարանով: Իր նկարներում մանկան անմիջականություն ու լույս կա:Չեմ կարող ասել,թե Բարանովն իմ ամենասիրած նկարիչն է,բայց իրեն գտնելը իմ պուճուր ու սիրուն ուրախություններից էր: Նա կարծես շարունակում է ռուսական գյուղանկարչական արվեստը՝պահպանելով ռուսական կյանքի երանգներն ու գույները:Հատկապես հետաքրքիր են նրա՝ սպիտակի,երկնագույնի և հողի ու փայտի գույների համադրությունները… Առաջարկում եմ անցնել http://leonidbaranov.com/ հղումով ու ծանոթանալ աշխատանքներին:

----------

Sambitbaba (26.03.2015), Արէա (26.03.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ուզում եմ խոսել մի նկարչի մասին,որին վերջերս եմ բացահայտել՝Լեոնիդ Բարանով:* Իր նկարներում մանկան անմիջականություն ու լույս կա*:Չեմ կարող ասել,թե Բարանովն իմ ամենասիրած նկարիչն է,բայց իրեն գտնելը իմ պուճուր ու սիրուն ուրախություններից էր: Նա կարծես շարունակում է ռուսական գյուղանկարչական արվեստը՝պահպանելով ռուսական կյանքի երանգներն ու գույները:Հատկապես հետաքրքիր են նրա՝ սպիտակի,երկնագույնի և հողի ու փայտի գույների համադրությունները… Առաջարկում եմ անցնել http://leonidbaranov.com/ հղումով ու ծանոթանալ աշխատանքներին:


Չգիտեմ, ոնց որ անընդհատ նույն նկարը նայես...
Հոգնեցնում է մի քիչ: Ժամանակը չի՞ փորձել մեծանալ...

----------

Mephistopheles (27.03.2015), Ուլուանա (27.03.2015)

----------


## սովորական

Եսիմ,Մաթևոսյանն ասում ամեզ հետ մնում է այն,ինչ բերում ենք մանկությունից..ի դեպ,էստեղ եթե մանուկներ լինեին,գուցե էդքան չհավանեի,բայց ծերերի պատկերները,որ ուզում են վերադառնալ մանկություն,մի տեսակ համ լուսավոր ա,համ տխուր:Չգիտեմ
Հ.գ Կհուշե"ք՝ոնց են շնորհակալություն հայտնում գրառմանը կամ,ֆեյսբուքերեն ասած,լայքում:  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

Սամ ջան հո պարտադիր չի որ բոլորը «մեծական» նկարներ նկարեն։ Չակերտների մեջ եմ գրել, որովհետև կարծում եմ բավականին հասուն մարդու նկարներ են։ Բայց անկախ դրանից, թեկուզ մանկական, հեքիաթային նկարներ լինեին, ինչի՞ պիտի հուշենք հեղինակին, թե մեծանալու ժամանակն է )

Ինձ շատ դուր եկան նկարները։

----------

Sambitbaba (27.03.2015)

----------


## Հայկօ

Հաշվի առնելով, որ վերջերս Ռուսաստանից ու ռուսականի հետ կապված համարյա ամեն ինչից սկսել եմ խորը զզվանք զգալ, էս բաբկա-ձեդկաների նկարներից ուղղակի վատացա: Պրիմիտիվացրած ու ռոմանտիզացված ռուսական գլուբինկա՝ սովետի թնդագույն հոտով ու էնպիսի միջավայրով, որտեղի ամառվա ցեխի ու ձմեռվա սառնամանիքի մասին մտածելիս մաշկս սկսում ա քոր գալ: Կներեք, նեղ անձնական խնդիրներ են, գիտեմ, որ Մալևիչն ու Բուլգակովն էլ են ռուսներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.03.2015), Լեո (27.03.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Շագալը լավն ա… ոնց որ ուզեցել ա տենց բաներ անի, բայց ահավոր անորակ…

----------

Sambitbaba (27.03.2015)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Շագալը լավն ա… ոնց որ ուզեցել ա տենց բաներ անի, բայց ահավոր անորակ…


Մեֆին եմ մեջբերում, բայց կոնկրետ քեզ պատասխանելու համար, Արէա ջան: Որովհետև ես էլ` հենց Շագալին էի ուզում հիշեցնել քեզ: Մեֆ ջան մերսի: :Smile: 

Քո ասածով որ նայենք, կարելի է ասել, որ ավելի շատ, քան Շագալն է բերել մանկությունից, ուղղակի անհնար է բերել... Բայց ամիսներով կարելի է նայել Շագալի նկարներին ու հոգնածության նշույլ անգամ չապրել, - ասա՞, Մեֆ: Որովհետև նրա ամեն մի նկարը մի նոր աշխարհ է, եթե նույնիսկ միշտ միևնույն կովն է օդում թռնողը:
Իսկ այս Բարանովը, թող ների ինձ մեր Սովորականը, - իր սիմպատիչնի պառավից ու բիձուկից (լրջորեն` սիմպատիչնի) մուլտիպլիկացիա է սարքել: Նկատի ունեմ այն, որ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, թե նա պատրաստվում է մուլտֆիլմ նկարել, իսկ հիմա զբաղված է իր իսկ նկարը կրկնօրինակելով: Ճիշտ, ինչպես մուլտֆիլմ են նկարում:

Սա է ասածս մանկականից դուրս չգալը: Ոնց որ ասում են, ոնց որ մի բանի վրա լռված լինի:
Սա էլ հենց հոգնեցնողն է և անհետաքրքրություն սերմանողը:
Թե չէ առանձին վերցրած, համարյա ամեն նկարն էլ վատը չի, ասենք` կամուրջ կապած բիձեն, կամ ֆիննական սահնակ քշող պառավն ու բիձեն ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ... բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ա լյա Շագալ երկնքում սավառնող բիձեքը, - դա հեչ բանի պետք չէր: Ըստ իս, իհարկե:

Սովորական ջան, ներող... :Blush:

----------


## Արէա

> Մեֆին եմ մեջբերում, բայց կոնկրետ քեզ պատասխանելու համար, Արէա ջան: Որովհետև ես էլ` հենց Շագալին էի ուզում հիշեցնել քեզ: Մեֆ ջան մերսի:
> 
> Քո ասածով որ նայենք, կարելի է ասել, որ ավելի շատ, քան Շագալն է բերել մանկությունից, ուղղակի անհնար է բերել... Բայց ամիսներով կարելի է նայել Շագալի նկարներին ու հոգնածության նշույլ անգամ չապրել, - ասա՞, Մեֆ: Որովհետև նրա ամեն մի նկարը մի նոր աշխարհ է, եթե նույնիսկ միշտ միևնույն կովն է օդում թռնողը:
> Իսկ այս Բարանովը, թող ների ինձ մեր Սովորականը, - իր սիմպատիչնի պառավից ու բիձուկից (լրջորեն` սիմպատիչնի) մուլտիպլիկացիա է սարքել: Նկատի ունեմ այն, որ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, թե նա պատրաստվում է մուլտֆիլմ նկարել, իսկ հիմա զբաղված է իր իսկ նկարը կրկնօրինակելով: Ճիշտ, ինչպես մուլտֆիլմ են նկարում:
> 
> Սա է ասածս մանկականից դուրս չգալը: Ոնց որ ասում են, ոնց որ մի բանի վրա լռված լինի:
> Սա էլ հենց հոգնեցնողն է և անհետաքրքրություն սերմանողը:
> Թե չէ առանձին վերցրած, համարյա ամեն նկարն էլ վատը չի, ասենք` կամուրջ կապած բիձեն, կամ ֆիննական սահնակ քշող պառավն ու բիձեն ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ... բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ա լյա Շագալ երկնքում սավառնող բիձեքը, - դա հեչ բանի պետք չէր: Ըստ իս, իհարկե:
> 
> Սովորական ջան, ներող...


Է հա, ես էլ նայելուց մտածում էի, որ գեղեցիկ մուլտֆիլմ կստացվեր էս նկարների հիման վրա։ Շագալի նկարներից չէր ստացվի։ Իրավունք չունի՞ էս ոճը գոյություն ունենալու, ինչի չունի որ, որովհետև Շագալը ավելի լավ նկարիչ ա, ու ավելի լավ ա թռչող մարդիկ նկարե՞լ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Է հա, ես էլ նայելուց մտածում էի, որ գեղեցիկ մուլտֆիլմ կստացվեր էս նկարների հիման վրա։ Շագալի նկարներից չէր ստացվի։ Իրավունք չունի՞ էս ոճը գոյություն ունենալու, ինչի չունի որ, որովհետև Շագալը ավելի լավ նկարիչ ա, ու ավելի լավ ա թռչող մարդիկ նկարե՞լ։


Դու ինչ-որ կպած ուզում ես ինձ չհասկանալ, Արէա ջան... :Sad: 
Ո՞նց քեզ բացատրեմ ասածս, չգիտեմ...
Տես, էդ պառավի ու բիձու դեմքերն այնքան ձանձրալի մշտականություն ունեն, որ ոնց որ այդ ընկերը սոց. ռեալիզմի նկարիչ լինի: Ինչու՞: Ասեմ: Որովհետև այդպես ձանձրալիորեն կրկնվող ես ընդամենը երկու կերպար գիտեմ. Վլադիմիր Իլյիչ և Նադեժդա Կոնստանտինովնա: Այդ նրանց նկարներն էին, որ, այսպես ասած, քափի փեյսթ էին արվում տարբեր ֆոների վրա, - նկարը նույնը, իսկ ֆոները` տարբեր: 
Այդ նկարիչը, հավանաբար, կարոտել է սովդեպական ժամանակները: :Think:

----------


## Արէա

Իսկ ինձ էս նկարները հիշեցրեց, մի քիչ ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ տեխնիկայով http://www.liveinternet.ru/tags/%C0%...6%E5%F0%E8%F5/ Ի՞նչ կա որ։ Դե հա էլի Շագալ չի, բայց դե։

Չգիտեմ, երևի ձեզ էս ռուսական կոլորիտն ա վանում, ոնց Հայկօն նշեց։ Ես էլ առանձնապես հիացած չեմ ռուսական պրոլով, բայց էս նկարները նայելուց հեչ չէի մտածում թե իրականում ռուսական գյուղերում մարդիկ ոնց են ապրում։ Նկարներ են զվարճալի տրամադրությամբ հիմնականում, ի՞նչ Շագալ, ի՞նչ Իլյիչ, ի՞նչ Պուտին, ի՞նչ ռուսական ճանապարհներ, տնաշեններ  :Jpit:

----------


## սովորական

Ապրեք,ժողովուրդ ջան,հետաքրքիր քննարկում էր: :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------

